# Merry christmas everyone!



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 25, 2009)

Wanted to wish everyone a merry christmas and share what I got for christmas.

Nikon Camera

Watchmen, Trailer park boys countdown to liquor day on blueray.

Some money, and new clothes.

Feel free to share what you received


----------



## revmdn (Dec 25, 2009)

Same to you and congrats.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 25, 2009)

I got a "Gone With the Wind" collectors edition DVD set with a book that tells all about the movie, with pics; A pair of earrings; and a "Bad Cat" 365 day desk calendar.


----------



## Mantibama (Dec 25, 2009)

I received The Praying Mantis by Frederick Prete, The Selfish Gene and The Greatest Show on Earth by Richard Dawkins, a nice illustrated edition of The Origin of Species (definitely not the Ray Comfort edition for those of you who have heard of that), Prehistoric Life by DK Publishing, and finally Planet Earth on bluray! Hehe, notice a theme? I literally have thousands of pages of reading to do and not enough time.... Hope everyone else got what they wanted!


----------



## MantidLord (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas: Badlands, GTA IV, Madden 10, candy, money, and Ipod touch.


----------



## sbugir (Dec 25, 2009)

L4D2, A drum pad for recording  , cash, District 9, and the Pick of Destiny :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Dec 25, 2009)

Let us know how that Tenatious D movie is.


----------



## sbugir (Dec 25, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Let us know how that Tenatious D movie is.


Just watched it... Definitely a man's movie...Great nonetheless, I laughed throughout the whole thing. It's really great if you've never heard the CD before as it seems completely fresh, and what I really enjoyed is how the movie crescendos into the next song per scene (if that makes sense...?).

Go see it, I lol'd sooo much. Then again I'm a JB fan. :lol:


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 25, 2009)

Canon PowerShot SX120 IS (HOLY ######! : DDD) and clothes.

Hecks yes.


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 25, 2009)

20 nymphs from Ismart (8 Wahlbergii, 6 paradoxa, 6 rhombodera), 16 nymphs from Yen (10 gongylus, 6 Sibylla) and appropriate cages  

I also got a new boss pedal for my guitar, and some rechargeable batteries for my Pentax AF360 flash.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2009)

I got my tent!!!! :lol: I am so happy, can't wate to go test it out.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 25, 2009)

Chase said:


> I got my tent!!!! :lol: I am so happy, can't wate to go test it out.


So Chase, are you going to try it out with yr friend, the girl hiker, or are you stuck with yr twin?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> So Chase, are you going to try it out with yr friend, the girl hiker, or are you stuck with yr twin?


Oh no, I will be stuck with my twin…on the positive side I can run faster than him and if a bear/panther/etc attacks.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Dec 25, 2009)

I got a cannon rebel EOS t1i!!!!

Pics will be coming soon!


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 26, 2009)

mantidsaresweet said:


> I got a cannon rebel EOS t1i!!!!Pics will be coming soon!


congratz! (thought I feel bad because you have no idea how much that camera is going to cost you in the end. First it will start with just a simple macro lens, and one thing will lead to another and pretty soon you will have Kamakiri's setup  :lol: )


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 26, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> L4D2, A drum pad for recording  , cash, District 9, and the Pick of Destiny :lol:


hehe, I got district 9 too, such a good movie &lt;3


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 26, 2009)

I got a pie and a gift cert for a resturant.


----------



## Mantibama (Dec 26, 2009)

Alright a late Xmas present! One randomly dead female ghost............. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## sbugir (Dec 26, 2009)

Emile said:


> hehe, I got district 9 too, such a good movie &lt;3


I know right??? Personally, I think its the best of '09


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 26, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> I know right??? Personally, I think its the best of '09


I liked Inglorius basterds more &lt;_&lt;


----------



## sbugir (Dec 26, 2009)

Emile said:


> I liked Inglorius basterds more &lt;_&lt;


Right, I forgot about that... That was beast too. It's between those two for me.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 26, 2009)

Bryce said:


> I received The Praying Mantis by Frederick Prete, The Selfish Gene and The Greatest Show on Earth by Richard Dawkins, a nice illustrated edition of The Origin of Species (definitely not the Ray Comfort edition for those of you who have heard of that), Prehistoric Life by DK Publishing, and finally Planet Earth on bluray! Hehe, notice a theme? I literally have thousands of pages of reading to do and not enough time.... Hope everyone else got what they wanted!


Looks as though you'll be busy over the vacation! Reading The Origin with an intro by Comfort would be like reading John Calvin's _Institutes of the Christian Religion_ with an introduction by the Pope!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Dec 26, 2009)

Wii


----------



## AmandaLynn (Dec 27, 2009)

Emile said:


> Wanted to wish everyone a merry christmas and share what I got for christmas.Nikon Camera
> 
> Watchmen, Trailer park boys countdown to liquor day on blueray.
> 
> ...


Nice  Trailer park boys are so funny, so are Tenacious D. My favorite episode is "Lee".

I got pajama bottoms, a couple pairs of earings and some weird hippie neclace that I actually like  , and got to spend time with my brothers and sister that I only get to see once or twice a year. But the best was watching my six year old saw her way out of a big box with a butter knife.(Only took her thirty minutes  ) Some things you just can't buy :lol: .

Nikons seem like good cameras. I have a little 8megapixel coolpix that I've taken some of my best macro pics with.


----------



## hierodula (Dec 27, 2009)

i got a mac!


----------



## Mantibama (Dec 27, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Looks as though you'll be busy over the vacation! Reading The Origin with an intro by Comfort would be like reading John Calvin's _Institutes of the Christian Religion_ with an introduction by the Pope!


Phil I must say, I do so enjoy your humor. :lol:


----------



## beckyl92 (Dec 28, 2009)

a ps3


----------

